# Curiosity killed my mailbox



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

All I asked was a simple question and now I need a new mailbox thanks to s1n3 n0m1n3 it all started with an EZ thread and he sent an army thanks I really appreciate it you didn't have to do all this I would have been more than happy with 1 cigar I hope I have enough firepower to retaliate


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Great looking smokes!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

I definitely can't wait to try them


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

That’s just the way people are around here. 
Nice hit!!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

He did wayyy more than I wanted him to


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice hit! I like those Jamais Vu's.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Very nice! That revolver is a good stick 👍


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

I never had an ez so i'm pretty excited to try them


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Good hit


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed, I would suggest trying that small Punisher first thing in the morning with a nice hot cup of coffee! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Lol that sounds like a setup if it's anything like the Toro I smoked a few years ago it definitely isn't a morning cigar for me


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Smack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

